# FWS considers transferring National Bison Range Refuge



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

http://billingsgazette.com/news/sta...cle_28b09a10-2e2b-5371-b64a-647656389e40.html

Just more proof, if you haven't made your voice known, contacted your reps, or support groups fighting for public land, you need to.

Also on a related note, if you are interested here is a sportsmen pledge to sign:
http://sportsmanspledge-backcountryhunters.nationbuilder.com


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

When will this madness stop?


----------

